# Memory occupation

## Zev

I have read all the guides about memory usage on linux, but it doesn't explain my memory usage.

I started the computer, logged into fluxbox(~90 MB directly after) through kdm. Left the computer for a couple of hours. When I came back I lock at conky and saw the memory usage was 543MB. How is this possible.

I am using 

2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2008        842       1166          0        231         68

-/+ buffers/cache:        543       1465

Swap:         3914          0       3914

```

```
$ top

top - 19:28:57 up  3:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.06, 0.01

Tasks:  58 total,   2 running,  56 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si

Mem:   2057168k total,   863072k used,  1194096k free,   236436k buffers

Swap:  4008208k total,        0k used,  4008208k free,    69768k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                   

 6316 andreas   15   0 20696 2068 1092 S    1  0.1   1:18.11 conky                      

 5790 root      15   0  107m  41m 6196 S    0  2.1   1:02.04 X                          

    1 root      16   0  2604  572  484 S    0  0.0   0:01.17 init                       

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0                

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0                 

    5 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1                

    6 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1                

    7 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1                 

    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 events/0                   

    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1                   

   10 root      17  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper                    

   11 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread                    

   15 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0                  

   16 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/1                  

   17 root      14  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid                     

  137 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod                    

  140 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd                      

  248 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush                    

  249 root      15   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush                    

  250 root      16   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0                    

  251 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0                      

  252 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/1                      

  862 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused                  

  914 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0                      

  915 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/1                      

  921 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0                  

  922 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1                  

  927 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_2                  

  928 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_3                  

  949 root      17   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt                   

 1006 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald                  

 1206 root      18  -4  7056  652  348 S    0  0.0   0:00.41 udevd                      

 2881 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald                  

 2886 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald                  

 4964 root      15   0  5060  708  444 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng                  

 5050 root      16   0  2592  528  436 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 acpid                      

 5207 xfs       16   0 16280 2676  840 S    0  0.1   0:00.03 xfs                        

 5624 root      15   0  5836  264  140 S    0  0.0   0:00.05 dhcpcd                     

 5787 root      16   0 10088  692  524 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kdm                        

 5791 root      16   0 26168 1468 1116 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 kdm                        

 5908 root      25   0  1280  164  108 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-bridge               

 5980 root      16   0 20320 2356 1576 S    0  0.1   0:00.01 cupsd                      

 6121 root      25   0 24556 1300  828 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 sshd                       

 6190 root      16   0 10140  732  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cron                       

 6272 root      17   0  3668  680  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6273 root      16   0  3664  676  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6274 root      17   0  3668  676  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6275 root      16   0  3664  676  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6278 root      16   0  3668  680  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6279 root      16   0  3664  676  572 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                     

 6308 andreas   15   0 30092 5072 3520 S    0  0.2   0:00.32 fluxbox                    

 6314 andreas   15   0 14652 1852 1544 S    0  0.1   0:00.01 fbpager                    

 6320 andreas   15   0 26664 5584 1800 S    0  0.3   0:00.14 python                     

 6325 andreas   15   0 51520 5076 2688 S    0  0.2   0:00.21 adesklets                  

 6400 andreas   16   0 25644 4184 2380 R    0  0.2   0:00.21 urxvt                      

```

```
$ ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   2604   572 ?        Ss   15:36   0:01 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   15:36   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [watchdog/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   15:36   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [watchdog/1]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [events/0]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [events/1]

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [khelper]

root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kthread]

root        15  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        16  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root        17  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kacpid]

root       137  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kseriod]

root       140  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [khubd]

root       248  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [pdflush]

root       249  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [pdflush]

root       250  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       251  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [aio/0]

root       252  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [aio/1]

root       862  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       914  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [ata/0]

root       915  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [ata/1]

root       921  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       922  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       927  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       928  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       949  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:36   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root      1006  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1206  0.0  0.0   7056   652 ?        S<s  15:36   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      2881  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      2886  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   15:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      4964  0.0  0.0   5060   708 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      5050  0.0  0.0   2592   528 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 acpid

xfs       5207  0.0  0.1  16280  2676 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X1

root      5624  0.0  0.0   5836   264 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -h genX2lin eth0

root      5787  0.0  0.0  10088   692 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

root      5790  0.5  2.0  84024 42308 tty7     SLs+ 15:36   1:20 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7

root      5791  0.0  0.0  26168  1468 ?        S    15:36   0:00 -:0                 

root      5908  0.0  0.0   1280   164 ?        S    15:36   0:00 /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmnet-br

root      5980  0.0  0.1  20320  2356 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

root      6121  0.0  0.0  24556  1300 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      6190  0.0  0.0  10140   732 ?        Ss   15:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      6272  0.0  0.0   3668   680 tty1     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      6273  0.0  0.0   3664   676 tty2     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6274  0.0  0.0   3668   676 tty3     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6275  0.0  0.0   3664   676 tty4     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6278  0.0  0.0   3668   680 tty5     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6279  0.0  0.0   3664   676 tty6     Ss+  15:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

andreas   6308  0.0  0.2  30092  5072 ?        Ss   15:39   0:00 /usr/bin/fluxbox

andreas   6314  0.0  0.0  14652  1864 ?        S    15:39   0:00 fbpager

andreas   6316  0.5  0.1  20696  2068 ?        S    15:39   1:27 conky

andreas   6320  0.0  0.2  26664  5584 ?        S    15:39   0:00 python /home/andreas/.desklets/yab-0

andreas   6325  0.0  0.2  51520  5076 ?        S    15:39   0:00 adesklets /home/andreas/.desklets/ya

andreas   6400  0.0  0.2  25900  4568 ?        S    16:26   0:00 urxvt

andreas   6401  0.0  0.0  11656  2040 pts/0    Ss   16:26   0:00 -bash

andreas   6732  0.0  0.0   8616  1048 pts/0    R+   19:57   0:00 ps aux

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 22 Nov 2006 17:50:02 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc

...
```

As you can see, I am not using anything that should use that amount of memory. Can anyone explain this to me?

Daily usage is usually around 550 - 900 MB when using firefox and azureus ... But now I have just logged into fluxbox. Seems kind of weird to me. Or does the kernel use some otherworldly precognition and read often used programs to ram in the similar way windows do with prefetch if I am not misstaken. But I reckon if it do that it would be displayed as buffered memory.

I have 2G ram so it doesn't matter, but I want to understand it. Otherwise conky and all the other program are worthless to me if I don't understand what they mean.

Hope someone can help.

----------

## desultory

Perhaps sorting the output of top by memory usage would be useful for diagnostic purposes, to do so start top then type 'M', sans quotes.

----------

## Zev

Restarted the computer. After like 6-7 hours uptime the memory usage sky rocks again. 

Here a sorted top 

```
top - 18:22:41 up  8:13,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

Tasks:  58 total,   1 running,  57 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu0  :  0.3% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Cpu1  :  0.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.7% si

Mem:   2057168k total,   900744k used,  1156424k free,   238240k buffers

Swap:  4008208k total,        0k used,  4008208k free,   101216k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                

 5795 root      15   0  112m  46m 6688 S    1  2.3   2:11.25 X                                                       

 6339 andreas   15   0 26664 5584 1800 S    0  0.3   0:00.28 python                                                  

 6354 andreas   15   0 51516 5100 2692 S    0  0.2   0:00.36 adesklets                                               

 6314 andreas   15   0 30072 5096 3532 S    0  0.2   0:00.25 fluxbox                                                 

 6373 andreas   15   0 25368 4032 2380 S    0  0.2   0:02.58 urxvt                                                   

 5212 xfs       16   0 16280 2676  840 S    0  0.1   0:00.04 xfs                                                     

 5985 root      16   0 20316 2344 1576 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 cupsd                                                   

 6336 andreas   15   0 23908 2320 1316 S    1  0.1   2:49.79 conky                                                   

 6374 andreas   16   0 11656 2036 1520 S    0  0.1   0:00.02 bash                                                    

 6333 andreas   15   0 14648 1892 1544 S    0  0.1   0:00.07 fbpager                                                 

 5796 root      16   0 26168 1472 1116 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 kdm                                                     

 6126 root      25   0 24556 1300  828 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 sshd                                                    

 7091 andreas   16   0 10536 1288  964 R    0  0.1   0:00.00 top                                                     

 6195 root      16   0 10140  732  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cron                                                    

 4969 root      15   0  5060  708  444 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng                                               

 5792 root      16   0 10088  692  524 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kdm                                                     

 6278 root      17   0  3668  680  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 6280 root      16   0  3668  680  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 6281 root      17   0  3668  680  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 6283 root      16   0  3668  680  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 6279 root      17   0  3664  676  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 6282 root      16   0  3664  676  576 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                  

 1206 root      19  -4  7060  660  348 S    0  0.0   0:00.43 udevd                                                   

    1 root      16   0  2604  572  484 S    0  0.0   0:01.16 init                                                    

 5055 root      16   0  2592  536  436 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 acpid                                                   

 5629 root      15   0  5836  264  140 S    0  0.0   0:00.06 dhcpcd                                                  

 5913 root      25   0  1276  160  108 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-bridge                                            

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                                             

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0                                             

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0                                              

    5 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.02 migration/1                                             

    6 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1                                             

    7 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1                                              

    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.25 events/0                                                

    9 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1                                                

   10 root      17  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper                                                 

   11 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread                                                 

   15 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0                                               

   16 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/1                                               

   17 root      14  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid                                                  

  137 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod                                                 

  140 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd                                                   

  248 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush                                                 

  249 root      15   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush                                                 

  250 root      16   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0                                                 

  251 root      12  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0                                                   

  252 root      12  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/1                                                   

  862 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kpsmoused                                               

  914 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0                                                   

  915 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/1                                                   

  921 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0                                               

  922 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1                                               

  927 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_2                                               

  928 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_3
```

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2008        894       1114          0        232        100

-/+ buffers/cache:        561       1447

Swap:         3914          0       3914

```

----------

## Zev

Did some test. Started an application that uses a lot of ram so the kernel will release memory. And closed it.

Before: se post above 

After:

```
top - 23:44:36 up 13:35,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.75, 0.77

Tasks:  62 total,   1 running,  61 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu0  :  1.3% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 98.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.3% si

Cpu1  :  0.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 100.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:   2057168k total,   146156k used,  1911012k free,     4320k buffers

Swap:  4008208k total,    61868k used,  3946340k free,    33816k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                       

 7101 andreas   15   0 99.7m  30m  10m S    0  1.5   0:26.74 firefox-bin                                                    

 5795 root      15   0  120m  28m 3060 S    1  1.4   3:51.78 X                                                              

 7576 andreas   15   0 25000 3596 2336 S    0  0.2   0:00.18 urxvt                                                          

 6354 andreas   15   0 51516 2564  960 S    0  0.1   0:01.21 adesklets                                                      

 6339 andreas   15   0 26664 2392  872 S    0  0.1   0:00.82 python                                                         

 6314 andreas   15   0 30072 2304 1392 S    0  0.1   0:00.84 fluxbox                                                        

 7577 andreas   16   0 11652 2040 1524 S    0  0.1   0:00.05 bash                                                           

 6336 andreas   15   0 23908 1308  804 S    1  0.1   4:49.84 conky                                                          

 6373 andreas   16   0 25560 1276  856 S    0  0.1   0:02.69 urxvt                                                          

 6333 andreas   15   0 14912  792  584 S    0  0.0   0:00.35 fbpager                                                        

 7546 andreas   16   0 10532  700  496 R    0  0.0   0:00.02 top                                                            

 5985 root      16   0 20316  688  564 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cupsd                                                          

 6374 andreas   16   0 11656  448  448 S    0  0.0   0:00.02 bash                                                           

 5796 root      16   0 26168  416  416 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kdm                                                            

 4969 root      15   0  5060  408  284 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 syslog-ng                                                      

 7092 andreas   20   0  7280  396  392 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 mozilla-launche                                                

 5212 xfs       16   0 16280  388  352 S    0  0.0   0:00.04 xfs                                                            

 6195 root      16   0 10140  356  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cron                                                           

    1 root      16   0  2604  320  288 S    0  0.0   0:01.16 init                                                           

 6278 root      17   0  3668  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 6279 root      17   0  3664  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 6280 root      16   0  3668  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 6281 root      17   0  3668  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 6282 root      16   0  3664  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 6283 root      16   0  3668  312  312 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                         

 5055 root      16   0  2592  280  280 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 acpid                                                          

 6126 root      25   0 24556  256  256 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 sshd                                                           

 5792 root      16   0 10088  232  232 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kdm                                                            

 1206 root      19  -4  7060  228  228 S    0  0.0   0:00.43 udevd                                                          

 5629 root      15   0  5836   92   68 S    0  0.0   0:00.13 dhcpcd                                                         

 5913 root      25   0  1276   12   12 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 vmnet-bridge                                                   

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0                                                    

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0                                                    

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0       
```

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2008        142       1866          0          4         33

-/+ buffers/cache:        105       1903

Swap:         3914         60       3854

```

So it seams to release the extra memory. But why then isn't it showed as buffered or cached.

----------

## madman2003

It can be in several places. I recommend looking at:

cat /proc/meminfo

slabtop

----------

## Zev

The harddrive starts to work for 15-20 sec and read something to slab. What does that mean.

Before:

```
$ cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:      2057168 kB

MemFree:       1795280 kB

Buffers:         10164 kB

Cached:          98092 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         150180 kB

Inactive:        69188 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:      2057168 kB

LowFree:       1795280 kB

SwapTotal:     4008208 kB

SwapFree:      4008208 kB

Dirty:             260 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:         141920 kB

Slab:            17020 kB

CommitLimit:   5036792 kB

Committed_AS:   174544 kB

PageTables:       1464 kB

VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:    270196 kB

VmallocChunk: 34359467883 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

HugePages_Rsvd:      0

Hugepagesize:     2048 kB

```

After: 

```
 cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:      2057168 kB

MemFree:       1098708 kB

Buffers:        238676 kB

Cached:         104316 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         355888 kB

Inactive:        98252 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:      2057168 kB

LowFree:       1098708 kB

SwapTotal:     4008208 kB

SwapFree:      4008208 kB

Dirty:               0 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:         141920 kB

Slab:           478536 kB

CommitLimit:   5036792 kB

Committed_AS:   174540 kB

PageTables:       1464 kB

VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:    270196 kB

VmallocChunk: 34359467883 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

HugePages_Rsvd:      0

Hugepagesize:     2048 kB

```

```
$ slabtop

 Active / Total Objects (% used)    : 1037376 / 1041461 (99.6%)

 Active / Total Slabs (% used)      : 119546 / 119554 (100.0%)

 Active / Total Caches (% used)     : 83 / 128 (64.8%)

 Active / Total Size (% used)       : 450750.17K / 451677.12K (99.8%)

 Minimum / Average / Maximum Object : 0.02K / 0.43K / 128.00K

  OBJS ACTIVE  USE OBJ SIZE  SLABS OBJ/SLAB CACHE SIZE NAME                   

459306 459277  99%    0.20K  24174       19     96696K dentry_cache

443340 443328  99%    0.75K  88668        5    354672K ext3_inode_cache

 82360  82292  99%    0.09K   2059       40      8236K buffer_head     

 15635  15534  99%    0.06K    265       59      1060K size-64

  8712   8702  99%    0.63K   1452        6      5808K fat_inode_cache

  7861   7859  99%    0.52K   1123        7      4492K radix_tree_node

  4224   4196  99%    0.08K     88       48       352K sysfs_dir_cache

  2610   2596  99%    0.12K     87       30       348K size-128

  2212   2203  99%    0.55K    316        7      1264K inode_cache    

  1696   1627  95%    0.07K     32       53       128K acpi_operand

  1659   1621  97%    0.18K     79       21       316K vm_area_struct

  1120   1013  90%    0.03K     10      112        40K size-32

   880    874  99%    0.76K    176        5       704K shmem_inode_cache

   900    844  93%    0.19K     45       20       180K size-192

  1620    786  48%    0.25K    108       15       432K filp

   720    707  98%    0.25K     48       15       192K size-256

   864    651  75%    0.02K      6      144        24K anon_vma

   440    395  89%    0.50K     55        8       220K size-512

   364    349  95%    1.00K     91        4       364K size-1024

   294    281  95%    0.59K     49        6       196K proc_inode_cache

   300    272  90%    0.12K     10       30        40K bio

   270    270 100%    0.25K     18       15        72K skbuff_head_cache

   246    232  94%    2.00K    123        2       492K size-2048

   132    127  96%    0.62K     22        6        88K kmem_cache

   120    120 100%    4.00K    120        1       480K size-4096

    98     98 100%    0.52K     14        7        56K idr_layer_cache

   413     64  15%    0.06K      7       59        28K pid

   100     64  64%    1.67K     25        4       200K task_struct

   114     62  54%    0.62K     19        6        76K signal_cache

    78     60  76%    2.06K     26        3       208K sighand_cache

    65     50  76%    0.69K     13        5        52K sock_inode_cache

    36     36 100%    0.81K      4        9        32K nfs_write_data

   144     32  22%    0.02K      1      144         4K numa_policy

    45     32  71%    0.25K      3       15        12K sgpool-8

    32     32 100%    0.50K      4        8        16K sgpool-16

    32     32 100%    1.00K      8        4        32K sgpool-32

    32     32 100%    2.00K     16        2        64K sgpool-64

    32     32 100%    4.00K     32        1       128K sgpool-128

    35     32  91%    0.75K      7        5        28K nfs_read_data

   121     30  24%    0.69K     11       11        88K files_cache

   177     29  16%    0.06K      3       59        12K fs_cache

    99     29  29%    0.81K     11        9        88K mm_struct

    36     29  80%    0.62K      6        6        24K UNIX

    35     28  80%    1.59K      7        5        56K blkdev_queue

    45     25  55%    0.25K      3       15        12K mnt_cache

    72     25  34%    0.16K      3       24        12K cfq_pool

    92     25  27%    0.16K      4       23        16K cfq_ioc_pool

   134     24  17%    0.05K      2       67         8K blkdev_ioc

   202     23  11%    0.02K      1      202         4K biovec-1

    59     23  38%    0.06K      1       59         4K biovec-4

    30     23  76%    0.25K      2       15         8K biovec-16

    24     23  95%    1.00K      6        4        24K biovec-64
```

----------

## widremann

Your X server seems to be using a lot of memory too.  Run xrestop to see which clients are using a lot of X memory.

----------

## Zev

X has two screens, lcd 1440x900 and to the TV, so that might contribute to X memory usage.

```
xrestop - Display: localhost:0

          Monitoring 11 clients. XErrors: 0

          Pixmaps:   50310K total, Other:      42K total, All:   50353K total

res-base Wins  GCs Fnts Pxms Misc   Pxm mem  Other   Total   PID Identifier    

0400000   219   44    1  715  110    41166K      9K  41176K   ?   Gentoo-Portage - x11-misc/xrestop - Mozilla Firefox

1200000     0    0    0    1    0     5062K      0B   5062K   ?   <unknown>

1400000     2    6    1    1   17     2308K      1K   2310K   ?   andreas@genX2lin:~

0c00000   335   40    1  176  738     1772K     27K   1799K   ?   Fluxbox

1000000     1    3    1    0    6        0B      1K      1K   ?   <unknown>

0200000     0    2    1    0    0        0B      1K      1K   ?   <unknown>

0a00000     7    2    0    0   29        0B    912B    912B   ?   FbPager

0800000     0    3    0    0   14        0B    408B    408B   ?   <unknown>

0e00000     1    3    0    0    1        0B    120B    120B   ?   <unknown>

0600000     1    0    0    1    3        4B     96B    100B   ?   <unknown>

1600000     1    2    0    0    0        0B     72B     72B   ?   xrestop

```

----------

